# Playoffs First Round Game 2: (8) OKC Thunder @ (1) Los Angeles Lakers [4/20]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

​


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Playoffs First Round Game 2: (8) OKC Thunder @ (1) Los Angeles Lakers [4/20*

It took me a long time, but I am going to recommit to doing game threads. Lets revive this forum!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Woohoo!

Go Lakers!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Scored some tickets to the game!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, you lucky *****. Good seats?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Scored some tickets to the game!


You lucky son of a *****


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I have money on the Lakers sweeping OKC. 

Seen as though I have to say it, go Lakers, earn me that cheddar!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Section 218. Can't wait. Taking the little lady to her first game. Hopefully I can get there early enough to see Chicks statue unveiling.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Have fun, bro. Make sure to rile everyone up around you and get the crowd going all game long.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Artest's hair for tonight's game:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We've got to come out with the same intensity that we did during game one. I'm feeling good about this one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's 3/6 early. His jumper looks good but he's just missing them. 4 of his 6 points came from inside the paint.

Fisher gets Westbrook to pick up two fouls, which is GREAT for us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers on a 9-2 run and are leading 19-15 late in the first quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gasol beats the buzzer and the Lakers end the 1st quarter on a 13-3 run and lead 26-18.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a great sight it is to see the bench come in and actually EXTEND the lead.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The defensive intensity is the highest we have seen yet. Have to maintain it..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers are FAR AND AWAY the worst fastbreak team in the league. It's not even close.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Thunder are blocking so many shots at the rim.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey look, the Lakers got blocked at the rim again. Nice pass from Fish to Gasol, though. Kobe's been blocked three times tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What the ****..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was some of the worst Lakers basketball I've seen in quite some time, and that's saying something because they've been playing like ****.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Why aren't the Lakers pounding the ball inside? Ridiculous.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Feed the ball to Bynum/Gasol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Beautiful passing from Kobe to Bynum to Gasol for the jam.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice pass Gasol. To westbrook!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ :laugh:

Farmar is a bum.

Lakers don't have the speed to match with Thunder. I guess the advantage of power offense isn't so relevant when our shots are getting block at the rim.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe is crazy...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kirk Hinrich would have been an excellent asset in this series.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

What's is Phil's ****ing problem. Why is Brown on the bench when he is our best option at point guard this series. We need a coach that understands personnel changes. The more I watch this series, the more I think Phil lucked out into coaching teams with great players because his decision to bench Brown for Fisher is beyond retarded at this point.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh. My. God. What in the **** are Fisher and Artest doing still shooting the ****ing ball?!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher fouls out... Thank god. 


Here comes Brown.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe time.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Fisher out and Brown comes in and the Lakers starting winning again, it's a miracle! I was about to have an aneurysm watching this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win! Wow, what a game!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Phew*

I wouldn't be surprised if this series is tied 2-2. Our bench would have to win one of the games on the road to shut the door on Thunder. Those OKC boys are tough bunch.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

i am so pissed at this team. can any1 make a goddamn Jump shot further than 15 ft. other than Kobe. so ridiculous. All the thunder have to do is clog the lane. let ron and and fish shoot all damn day. the thunder fin thunder any1 can defend us now


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

please give farmar and brown more minutes. please


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

clien said:


> i am so pissed at this team. can any1 make a goddamn Jump shot further than 15 ft. other than Kobe. so ridiculous. All the thunder have to do is clog the lane. let ron and and fish shoot all damn day. the thunder fin thunder any1 can defend us now


Exactly man. That's why we just don't have it this year - not enough shooting.

We really need a PG and a swingman off the bench next year who can shoot the ball.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

What a game! Staples was going nuts! Seriously, you guys need to start up a fund to get me at every Laker game, because im 8-0. Lakers are undefeated whenever i go to the game. :headbang:

First thing that was obvious to me is that our entire starting back court is painfully old. Kobe can still hold his own with these guys but his legs are done. Hes gonna have to rest up during the summer. That hand if ****ed! You can tell that Kobe is still trying to figure out a way to shoot with it. Its like he was shooting with a glob of jello attached to his wrist. Hes gonna have to get surgery to fix it or something. Hell, i wouldnt even mind him coming into camp out of shape and working himself into shape during the marathon season. Ron Ron is still hesitating on the 3 point shot. Needs to just catch and shoot dammit. But to his credit his defense on Durant was ferocious and that's why we got him. Durant had to work ridiculously hard for every point he got and our bigs (especially Pau) did a hell of a job slowing him down when he came off those screens allowing for Ron to catch him. You could tell that Kevin was frustrated the whole night. Fisher...ugh...stick a fork in him. Shannon, Farmar, and Luke played well. Feed the the damn ball to Bynum and Pau for ****s sake!! And Bynum and Pau need to dunk the ****ing ball when theyre at the damn rim! The Thunder team is athletic as hell! Any soft **** at the rim is gonna get swatted into the tenth row! Bynum seemed to tire a bit at the end. You could tell that hes still working himself back into playing shape from the injury.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice writeup Cubanlaker.. At the very least, Bynum and Pau and working together better than ever before. It's not quite to the point where Pau and Odom clicked a few years back, but this is encouraging since we have no outside shooting whatsoever to space the floor as Damian said. It got the point at the end of the season where it was pass to the post player and everybody watches him iso. If we win it all, it will be from a commitment to defense and pure talent, less about cohesiveness. There are still too many shooters being left open on the perimeter.. Our defense won't look near as good against Denver and Dallas. I'm keeping the faith though, since the team appears hungry.. In the offseason, we sorely need a PG who can shoot and an athletic wing who can move off the ball..


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I hate it when the team plays this style of offense. Iso's and long jump shots. We are good enough to beat the Thunder with defense alone, but against the best teams, we are going to have to get the offense flowing.

For the love of god, we have to play Brown with the starters. Fisher was a -12 last night, no one else was even close to that, and he plays with the starters.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> What a game! Staples was going nuts! Seriously, you guys need to start up a fund to get me at every Laker game, because im 8-0. Lakers are undefeated whenever i go to the game. :headbang:


Lakers are 11-0 when I go to games. Get in line, brother!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

8-0 at laker home games is nothing special. but yeah, a coworker was there too. what a lucky butt.


----------

